# Good bullets????



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone used Rocky Mountain Reloading bullets? are they any good? The reviews are all good.
Do you have experience with them?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Never loaded any, but I read pretty good things about them. Only plated I've loaded were Berry's 100 gn RN in .380. I like lead for pistol rounds.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

yes, I've loaded cased 45 230gr and they croney real good. good deal and nice bullets.


----------

